# Which products should Mac repromote or make permanent?



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 23, 2014)

Which products should mac repromote or make permanent?   Lippies! Blushes! Powders! Eyeshadows!  Any of your favorite discontinued or limited edition products!


----------



## snobsnob (Aug 24, 2014)

sensual sparks! its my all-time favorite lipstick and I'm so sad I only go to purchase one!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2014)

This is such an easy question for me. I would like to see Mac re promote or make the following lipsticks permanent:  RiRi Boy Moxie Strong Woman Pleasure Bomb Talk that Talk ( but with a better formula) Mystical  Heaux  Okay. I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## trina11225 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ablaze, and one of woc friendly extra dimensions.


----------



## cassie05 (Aug 24, 2014)

i really think they should make a set of travel brushes permanent. i have bought a brush set from the nordstrom exclusive in 2009 and 2013 and the quality isn't consistent.


----------



## cr8ivgurl (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish they would repromote Fresh Salmon lipstick. I wasn't into mac when it was released but I really want it now!!


----------



## flowerflower (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish Rocker lipstick was permanent. It is such a pretty red with some microglitter.


----------



## DeAnn Smith (Aug 25, 2014)

Wrong Spell! She Who Dares and My Dark Magic. Love those!!


----------



## jfinch85 (Aug 26, 2014)

Studded Kiss!!  I am obsessed with that color!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Whisper of guilt


----------



## stayclassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes WOG for sure


----------



## Channy Newsie (Aug 26, 2014)

WOG, strong woman, Grape lip liner and Prince Nior


----------



## Channy Newsie (Aug 26, 2014)

of and Enchated one lipstick and Peachstock gloss


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 26, 2014)

Moleskin eye shadow,  Blonde MSF.  Ever Hip lipstick.


----------



## Sophiiie (Aug 27, 2014)

Lipsticks !!!! 
  -> Ever Hip 
-> Lolipop Loving (Heatherette)
-> Naked Paris


----------



## Yogi Belle (Aug 27, 2014)

I wish they would do a repromote of Whisper of Gilt. I heard some rumours that it will be repromoted by the end of the year. That would be great but I'm afraid whether it will compare to the old version due to what happened to Stereo Rose and Perfect Topping 2014.

  Regarding lipsticks I'd love to have TTT and Heaux back but TTT with a muuuuuuuuch better texture.

  And some of the pretty pinks from Dresscamp, Heatherette, Zandra Rhodes and Barbie Collection


----------



## erynnj (Aug 27, 2014)

Do a vote for previously le pigments or old discontinued ones bring back old packaging.


----------



## BloominBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

I would love for MAC to bring back the eyeshadow collection with Smoke & Diamonds and Grand Entrance. I only have one of the Starflash shadows (Glamour Check) and I would love to see that formula made permanent, or at least give us a second shot at it!
  Can't forget to bring back Cut A Caper and Viva Glam Cyndi! I use mine so sparingly because I fear running out!


----------



## forevermac (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree would love them to bring back grand entrance!


----------



## forevermac (Aug 28, 2014)

I also would love to see 3N come back.


----------



## Diane Merino (Aug 28, 2014)

I would definitely say the great matte dark brown lipstick, enhanced by a gold shimmer: Firm Form


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

Diane Merino said:


> I would definitely say the great matte dark brown lipstick, enhanced by a gold shimmer: Firm Form


Yes Firm Form, a stunning colour
  Musky Amethyst ( 2011 )
  Deeply Adored
  Heaux
  Prepare for Pleasure
  Riri Woo

  And so many great lippies !


----------



## kimibos (Aug 28, 2014)

*LS*
  Riri Woo
  Bad Girl Riri 

*Blushes*
  Prim and Proper 
  Darkly My Dear
  Cream and Peaches 
  Cheeky Bugger


*ALL *the *MATTE[SUP]2  [/SUP]SHADOWS*!


----------



## JadedRubies (Aug 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> This is such an easy question for me. I would like to see Mac re promote or make the following lipsticks permanent:  RiRi Boy Moxie Strong Woman Pleasure Bomb Talk that Talk ( but with a better formula) Mystical  Heaux  Okay. I will get off my soap box now.


  Yes to all the above and I would like to add ablaze lipgloss and Spitfire


----------



## JadedRubies (Aug 28, 2014)

And Grape lip pencil & dirty plum blush


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

Natural BP
  Blooming Lovely, Charred Red, Red Pepper l/s
  Gazette Grey and Moleskin e/s, anything starfash and mega metal, and that long-DCd murky green eyeshadow the name of which escapes me.


----------



## JadedRubies (Aug 28, 2014)

:eyelove:Charred red


----------



## Shadowagent (Aug 28, 2014)

I really loved the naked Honey fragrance and collection. Also Riveting Beauty.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 28, 2014)

Channy Newsie said:


> WOG, strong woman, Grape lip liner and Prince Nior


  YES to Grape lipliner. I have yet to find anything close. My last one is becoming a nub.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *ALL* the *MATTE[SUP]2  [/SUP]SHADOWS*!


  :cheer: THIS!  Also: Scanty l/s, Feed the Senses l/s, and the Mega Metal eyeshadows.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 28, 2014)

JadedRubies said:


> Yes to all the above and I would like to add ablaze lipgloss and Spitfire


  You have great taste. Lol


----------



## Shadowagent (Aug 31, 2014)

I missed out on Viva Glam Nicki 2. Would like to see it come back.


----------



## everhip (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd love to see Kissable lipcolour, Mega Metal shadows and Mattene lipsticks back!


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 1, 2014)

Toxic Tale lipstick  Still angry I skipped it.


----------



## karme (Sep 1, 2014)

huggable lipcolors and mega metal shadows!


----------



## matchachoco (Sep 1, 2014)

YES to the Mega Metals shadows! Also Pink Cult blush and By Candlelight MSF.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 1, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> YES to the Mega Metals shadows! Also Pink Cult blush and By Candlelight MSF.


  Pink cult just recently got re promoted in the artificially wild collection. Its online right now and will be in stores this Thursday.


----------



## matchachoco (Sep 2, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Pink cult just recently got re promoted in the artificially wild collection. Its online right now and will be in stores this Thursday.


 Thanks!! Now I just have to decide if I want to back up or not...


----------



## Debbs (Sep 2, 2014)

Diana Ross- "Mountain High" blush. I keep missing it during rare pop ups. I would get the Celebrity Pink Blush, Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder and the lipglosses (which I don't want now) Oh, and all the pretty pink brushes. Bringing back Diana Ross collection would be awesome because I loved Princess Diana and my lil sis' middle name is Diana and of course the lovely Diana Ross herself! So many reasons to get it but the best one is that I have been longing for it only like forever!


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

I really wish MAC would make the Mattenes permanent :sigh: and the Dazzle lipsticks!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like Mac to bring back Mystical. It is such a beautiful pink nude.


----------



## kattancs (Sep 3, 2014)

Nubile, cream soda blush, shimmeemoss es


----------



## pinorange11 (Sep 4, 2014)

HUGGABLES! man, I NEED them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

I would like to see Mac create a Liquid matte lipstick in Heroine, Flat out Fabulous, Strong Woman, Heaux, TTT, Moxie, Pleasure Bomb, just to name a few.


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

cassie05 said:


> i really think they should make a set of travel brushes permanent. i have bought a brush set from the nordstrom exclusive in 2009 and 2013 and the quality isn't consistent.


  That's a great idea


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

Yogi Belle said:


> I wish they would do a repromote of Whisper of Gilt. I heard some rumours that it will be repromoted by the end of the year. That would be great but I'm afraid whether it will compare to the old version due to what happened to Stereo Rose and Perfect Topping 2014.
> 
> Regarding lipsticks I'd love to have TTT and Heaux back but TTT with a muuuuuuuuch better texture.
> 
> And some of the pretty pinks from Dresscamp, Heatherette, Zandra Rhodes and Barbie Collection


  I wasn't into MAC too much when Whisper of Gilt came out but I really want it now! And Heaux. I feel like a fool because I passed on the Rihanna collection until it was too late.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

all of your ideas are amazing!

  rumor has it there is going to be a extra dimension collection holiday 2014


----------



## Tammy Hope (Sep 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ibis
Emphatic
Well-Loved
Hot Chocolate
Raspberry Swirl
Whisper of Guilt
The Perfect Cheek
Gazette Grey


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 10, 2014)

Mystical was pefect !!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 10, 2014)

I LOVE Mystical too. It is a great everyday pink-nude lipstick. I'm glad I was able to get a BU. I wish I could have gotten Enchanted One.


----------



## lillakatt (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm really happy they made Flamingo from Iris Apfel permanent. I think they should re-promote Watch Me Simmer. It's a coral, everybody likes corals!


----------



## cocotears (Sep 10, 2014)

Yield to Love. I need so many back ups for this. So sad I only have 1.


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

I want them to bring back the Beth Ditto Pro Longwear Lipcremes, especially Booya!!!! I love that color and I don't have a back up.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 13, 2014)

RenZay said:


> I want them to bring back the Beth Ditto Pro Longwear Lipcremes, especially Booya!!!! I love that color and I don't have a back up.


i love them too yes bring back mac


----------



## stacibanks (Sep 13, 2014)

*Lipsticks* Riri boy Riri woo All my purple life  *Face* Discontinued Skin dimensions


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

stacibanks said:


> *Lipsticks* Riri boy Riri woo All my purple life  *Face* Discontinued Skin dimensions


  Absolutely.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 14, 2014)

ALL the Mega Metal Eyeshadows and Kissable Lipcolours but in NEW shades since I went #BUYALLTHETHINGS in Peacocky.


----------



## kattancs (Sep 15, 2014)

pinorange11 said:


> HUGGABLES! man, I NEED them.


  I missed them


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 17, 2014)

Whisper of guilt, lavender whip lipstick


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

Dazzle Lipstick  Hellraiser


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

jennifae said:


> ALL the Mega Metal Eyeshadows and Kissable Lipcolours but in NEW shades since I went #BUYALLTHETHINGS in Peacocky.


   Yes! They really need to bring back the Kissable Lipcolours.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Easily Flair for Finery from the Divine Nights collection.. my favourite favourite FAVOURITE colour but I'm so scared to use it cause I don't have a backup. Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 17, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> Easily Flair for Finery from the Divine Nights collection.. my favourite favourite FAVOURITE colour but I'm so scared to use it cause I don't have a backup. Such a beautiful colour!


 Agree ! Its my fav nude


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

Smoke & Diamonds and Grand Entrance E/S 222 brush


----------



## stacibanks (Sep 18, 2014)

Jessylovesglow said:


> [COLOR=000000]Dazzle Lipstick  Hellraiser[/COLOR]


  My mom loves this color too


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

Moxie listick
  RiRi Boy lipstick
  Ablaze lipstick
  Party Parrot lipstick
  Dodgy Girl listick
  Forever Marilyn Beauty Powder


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

Heroine lip liner.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

One more.......Strong Woman. I missed it when it rolled out.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 24, 2014)

Blonde's Gold pigment.


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

Ever hip lipstick innocence Beware Lipstick lazy Day Lipstick feed the senses lipstick  blonde MSF Redhead MSF whisper of Guilt In Extra Dinension


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

It's a Wow lipglass
  Gem of Roses lipstick


----------



## verorl (Sep 25, 2014)

Alibi lipstick
  Fresco lipstick
  Blow Dry lipstick
  The Perfect Cheek blush
  All the Beauty Powder blushes, especially Shy Beauty
  Smoke and Diamonds eye shadow


----------



## amirah (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely *PRINCE NOIR!*  (First time on specktra btw- hi ladies!)


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 26, 2014)

amirah said:


> Definitely *PRINCE NOIR!*  (First time on specktra btw- hi ladies!)


 Welcome!


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 26, 2014)

AndersenDmz said:


> I really wish MAC would make the Mattenes permanent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the Mattene lipstick. It seems like there haven't been any released in forever.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2014)

amirah said:


> (First time on specktra btw- hi ladies!)








  Amirah. Glad to have you.


----------



## amirah (Sep 27, 2014)

kaitlynxo said:


> Welcome!


  Thank you!   





Vandekamp said:


> Amirah. Glad to have you.


  Glad to be here!


----------



## Liday (Oct 5, 2014)

Lipsticks

  Pleasure Bomb
  Riri Boy
  Heaux
  Ablaze


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2014)

Liday said:


> Lipsticks  Pleasure Bomb Riri Boy Heaux Ablaze


  Excellent choices. I'm having the worst time trying to locate Milani's Enchanted Amethyst (RiRi Boy dupe) and Ruby (Heaux dupe).


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Liday said:


> Lipsticks
> 
> Pleasure Bomb
> Riri Boy
> ...


I am with you I really missed out on these,  especially Heaux & Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

snobsnob said:


> sensual sparks! its my all-time favorite lipstick and I'm so sad I only go to purchase one!


i love that one too. also the other nude that came out with it close contact is amazing!! I think Heroine and Ablaze lipliners should be made perm. Starflash es omg yes please, mega metals, and the solar bits from style warriors. A Novel Romance lipstick too, i really love it. Samoa Silk es, bisque es, creamy bisque es, outre es, solar white es, blue absinthe es, and silly es.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Still angry I skipped it.


omg how happy are u that it is getting repromoted then!!! I have it and love it. getting a bu


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

I want them to bring back all the es from Madame B. Like Meadowland, Metamorph, Pink Papillion, there were more i dont remember the names of. i still have those 3. Dazzle lipsticks are great, havent had one come out since xmas last yr sadly, i missed that one. Exclusive Event should be perm since there isnt a shade like it in the perm range, not as grey. Also love Grape lipliner, i have one thankfully. ALSO hoping and wishing for the mystery collection with Burmese Kiss, Lavender Jade, and the other two im forgetting now something sunset or other and the nude. and that summer opal bp. fingers crossed cuz i almost cried when i realized i missed that. The lipbalms should be perm for sure, i loved those. Superglass and the dare to wear lipglosses. I could go on and on, mac has made some amazing things and had them le or disc. makes me so sad.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2014)

Other things I'd like to see permanent: Next to Skin and Pink Cult blushes. :nods:


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 5, 2014)

I have never seen that grape lip liner but now I want it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 5, 2014)

》Utterly Becoming paint pot (my HG, sorry Painterly) 》Modest Tone eye shadow 》Violet Underground eye pencil 》Pedro Lourenco Blush 》All Revealing lipstick 》Enchanted One lipstick 》Haute Couture lipstick 》Liquid Passion lipglass


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 5, 2014)

lolalynn said:


> whisper of Guilt In Extra Dinension


  YES to all of this!


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Lipstick:* Embrace Me Dodgy Girl Force of Love Lavender Whip (everyone loves lavender MAC!) Deeply Adored Siren Song Feed the Senses Myself Fleur D'Coral Pink Poodle  All of the mattenes All of the patentpolishes   *Lip gloss:* Hot House Strange Potion Lots of Laughs   *Eye shadow:* Sea and Sky MES (please bring it back one more time! D All of the eye shadows from Art of the Eye and Artificially Wild   *Blush:* Cream Soda (I dread the day mine ends) Next To Skin Pink Cult The Perfect Cheek Cheeky Hugger Hipness Royal Sunset   All of the beauty powders


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok here's mine   Studio moisture fix (without the spf) Moisturelush.  Hyper real foundation and powder The older generation of MSFs Neo scifi collection  Thermal volcanic ash mask  Matte foundation   I'll end my list there but it goes on for a while


----------



## L281173 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish mac would bring back jewel blue eyeshadow.


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

MAC should bring back Refined Deeper Bronzer since I never got to try it & everyone with deeper skin tones raves about this bronzer.
  Eversun is another one that I missed out on its a blush or beauty powder but it was very pretty If I think of more I will add yet another post LOL


----------



## bklynbarbie (Oct 11, 2014)

Refined Enriched Bronze bronzer. It was the best!


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

bklynbarbie said:


> Refined Enriched Bronze bronzer. It was the best!


It sounds like it was the best bronzer! It has been so long that I do not think they will ever bring it back!


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Yield to Love. I need so many back ups for this. So sad I only have 1.


  I agree. I missed out on it because I didn't realize it was online only. It matches most skintones so well. I'd like to add Seducing Sound lipglass to this. I only have one but I'll cherish it forever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also Grand Pumpkin is the ish. Thank you


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 25, 2014)

amirah said:


> (First time on specktra btw- hi ladies!)


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 26, 2014)

Lipsticks:

Mystical
Spitfire
  Toxic Tale
Lollipop Loving

Blushes:

Cheeky Bugger (Can't believe i nearly skipped this beauty)
Pink Cult 
Bite of an apple

  I wish i would've gotten backups for some of these.


----------



## klohvur (Oct 27, 2014)

WOG since it is my holy grail highlighter.


----------



## DeAnn Smith (Oct 27, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I agree. I missed out on it because I didn't realize it was online only. It matches most skintones so well. I'd like to add Seducing Sound lipglass to this. I only have one but I'll cherish it forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually love, love Seducing Sound too. I bought a BU and so glad that I did. I'm nearly done with my first one. It's my lipglass in my purse.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 27, 2014)

Gladiola from Dame Edna. Pretty please! And Prince Noir. And pretty much every matte/retro matte lipstick Mac ever created that I don't have.


----------



## Ayanna (Oct 30, 2014)

I need Hodgepodge back in my life


----------



## Debbs (Oct 30, 2014)

Just now discussed with my friend who also wants Mac to repromote All My Purple Life Lipgloss.


----------



## Eye_ronic (Oct 30, 2014)

Lip Gelee


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

TTT and RiRi Boy


----------



## geeko (Nov 4, 2014)

Lingering kiss and Prince Noir. I missed those


----------



## DeAnn Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I agree. I missed out on it because I didn't realize it was online only. It matches most skintones so well. I'd like to add Seducing Sound lipglass to this. I only have one but I'll cherish it forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seeing Seducing Sound still available on Nordstrom.com if you want to get a BU. I'm wearing it right now


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 5, 2014)

I definitely miss when limited edition shades sell out. How do you guys feel about limited edition shades being re-promoted in a different collection?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2014)

19ten20 said:


> I definitely miss when limited edition shades sell out. How do you guys feel about limited edition shades being re-promoted in a different collection?


  It's a great idea. I wish Mac would do it.


----------



## Dragonetta (Nov 6, 2014)

Smoke n diamonds e/s, I NEED IT!


----------



## MACerette (Nov 6, 2014)

Pink Cult blush, The Perfect Cheek blush, RiRi Woo l/s and Innocence, Beware l/s. Rarely wear nudish lips, but when I do, I reach for creme d'nude or Innocence, Beware...


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 6, 2014)

Riri Boy because mine is running so low now


----------



## MACerette (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Riri Boy because mine is running so low now


  I saw two in the clearance bin.


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

Mac's Barbie Collection... anything!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> Riri Boy because mine is running so low now


  I know the feeling. I am so glad I found one in the CB at a really good price last week. I see some RiRi Boy lipsticks in there for $30 and $40. Go figure. Hold on to your wallet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

I would like to see a new and improved Talk That Talk lipstick.


----------



## geeko (Nov 7, 2014)

Dodgy girl lipstick. I should hafta gotten a back up of this :X


----------



## Stela Sequin (Nov 7, 2014)

Lipsticks SILLY (this is the most beautiful lipstick to me but I didn't buy it), STEADY GOING, VIVA GLAM NICKI 1, 3D glitters (I don't understand this, why I can't buy it at shops?)


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ever hip and cut a caper lipsticks Moth brown eyeshadow


----------



## MACerette (Nov 8, 2014)

double.


----------



## MACerette (Nov 8, 2014)

Avenue and Added Goodness fluidlines.
 ETA Pink Pigeon and Party Parrot l/s.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Deskchair


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bring back Whisper of Gilt!  :crybaby:


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 24, 2014)

Aphrodite's Shell bronzer, Rihanna Heaux, Viva Glam Cyndi, The Perfect Cheek... and so on. There are a lot of products MAC could and should bring back or make them permanent.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Aphrodite's Shell bronzer, Rihanna Heaux, Viva Glam Cyndi, The Perfect Cheek... and so on. There are a lot of products MAC could and should bring back or make them permanent.


  I would second a move to bring Heaux back and especially in a liquid matte formula too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

19ten20 said:


> I definitely miss when limited edition shades sell out. How do you guys feel about limited edition shades being re-promoted in a different collection?


  I am all for  it. If Mac made enough stock to last for more than 15 minutes your question would not be necessary. Lol.


----------



## planetpup (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't got my hands on it but lollipop loving lipstick is the color of my dreams.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

So many mac LE shades are nearly identical to other perm ones they cod never lay them out side by side in a store and get away with it.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have 2 lollipop's and both are BNIB. I can't imagine destroying vintage LE mac by putting it on


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

khendry81 said:


> So many mac LE shades are nearly identical to other perm ones they cod never lay them out side by side in a store and get away with it.


----------



## Sylvian (Nov 29, 2014)

Mattenes  - I'm still hogging my You Say Tomato, Classic Dame, Live Dangerously, Kirsch, and Camden Chic.

  And the Perfect Cheek blush.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Sylvian said:


> *Mattenes*  - I'm still hogging my You Say Tomato, Classic Dame, Live Dangerously, Kirsch, and Camden Chic.
> 
> And the Perfect Cheek blush.


  YES!!!! I've been hording Night Violet!


----------



## AniBEE (Dec 3, 2014)

Sophiiie said:


> Lipsticks !!!!
> -> Ever Hip
> -> Lolipop Loving (Heatherette)


  These two and Fresh Salmon. 

  But Ever Hip I just want them to make permanent. It's the is perfect bright pink based coral and I'm still looking for a proper dupe years later it just so flattering on my fair skin. lol

  Viva Glam Cyndi as well if that one became permaent I'd die becuase of the red that not to bold and I still find it very red on my fair skin.

  The Extra Dimension line as well. Whisper of Guilt I got a 100% dupe from Estee Lauder in Pure Illuminating Highlighter Powder Gelee Heat Wave but that was also LE.


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely Whisper of gilt


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm so mad that I missed lingering kiss it went so fast at my counter it is the one that got away. I would also like TTT, Heaux and Prince Noir.....


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

They should bring back enchanted one and bad girl riri


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

diegodior said:


> They should bring back enchanted one and bad girl riri


  They should bring back all of the RiRi lipsticks with the exception of Whose That Chick. That was my least favorite.


----------



## coralia127 (Dec 29, 2014)

Whisper of gilt ️️


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Whisper of Gilt!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Ever hip  Innocence beware  And both of the lady gaga viva glams!


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

Heaux, Rocker lipsticks
  Ivy and Sihai fluidline
  Bite of an apple blush
  Mothbrown eyeshadow


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 8, 2015)

Lipsticks
  Chestnut, Styled in Sepia  & Lingering Kiss lipsticks (3 lipsticks that got away)
  Definitely, Prince Noir lipstick
  Riri Woo
  Heaux
  Instigator
  Haute Couture (definitely should be permanent)

Face
  Metal Rock MSF (I read that it's legendary - please repromote because I missed that too)


----------



## Void (Mar 8, 2015)

*This is all I can think of at the moment. I would love to get my hands on these.*

_RiRi Nude Lipstick_
_RiRi Woo Lipstick_
_Bad Girl RiRi Lipstick_
_Spice Lipstick _
_Hot Chocolate Lipstick_
_Exclusive Event Lipstick_
_Stringbean Lipglass_
_Sounds Like Noise Lipstick_
_Bare My Soul Eye Shadow Palette _
_Prince Noir Lipstick_
_Styled in Sepia Lipstick_


----------



## planetpup (Mar 8, 2015)

I haven't yet tryed it but I would like to see lollypop loving come back it looks like it would be beautiful.     oops I already said this lol


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

styled in sepia and prince noir!


----------



## javadoo (Mar 12, 2015)

True Romantic blush.


----------



## Jest and Smut (Mar 13, 2015)

Eyeshadows: mothbrown, grand entrance, birds and berries, seedy pearl, vellum   Bite of Apple blush!  Silver dusk powder!  Lippies:  Party Parrot Naked Paris MOXIE GLAM  Lipglass: pink grapefruit, squirt, and comet blue dazzle glass!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 18, 2015)

^^^^^ I definitely agree with Seedy Pearl!  I also want them to bring back Pink Opal pigment, I used it for everything!!  I NEED them to bring back a bunch of MSFs; Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, Light Flush, By Candlelight, Blonde, Northern Light.


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

I really need to try Whisper of Gilt so I should say Whisper of Gilt

  Some others that MAC should bring back are

  Gladiola
  Coral Polyp
  Hollywood Nights
  Daddy's Little Girl
  Petals & Peacocks

  In whatever packaging it may be! I only buy because I use them. So these are my definite favorites!


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish MAC would bring back the slimshine lipsticks. Those were ultra hydrating on my super dry lips and applied on super smoothly. It's better than the current sheen supreme lipsticks imho.


----------



## treasuremymac (Apr 3, 2015)

Yogi Belle said:


> I wish they would do a repromote of Whisper of Gilt. I heard some rumours that it will be repromoted by the end of the year. That would be great but I'm afraid whether it will compare to the old version due to what happened to Stereo Rose and Perfect Topping 2014.
> 
> Regarding lipsticks I'd love to have TTT and Heaux back but TTT with a muuuuuuuuch better texture.
> 
> And some of the pretty pinks from Dresscamp, Heatherette, Zandra Rhodes and Barbie Collection


Its so interesting to look back on some of these comments nearly a year later...and still most of us are waiting for a lot of these items like WOG to come back. Why doesnt MAC just make them permanent? Im becoming disillusioned with MAC!


----------



## TheAlice (Apr 5, 2015)

Norwegian Wood shimmer powder and Lavender Whip lipstick!


----------



## kittenish (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been wanting to see Hush eyeshadow make a comeback. Really wish I stocked up on it when I had the chance.


----------



## liba (Apr 9, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Its so interesting to look back on some of these comments nearly a year later...and still most of us are waiting for a lot of these items like WOG to come back. Why doesnt MAC just make them permanent? Im becoming disillusioned with MAC!


And yet, some that many were hoping for like Instigator will finally be perm. I think MAC's been better about bringing back colors that people really went crazy for, like Heroine, CYY, Sushi Kiss and so on.

  I think it's pretty obvious that Whisper of Gilt is the number 1 thing people want permanently, though. I bet it will eventually happen.

  For me, I don't usually care if older things come back, since newer formulas tend to be better, but there are 2 hot fuchsias that are so perfect and are really overdue for a return: Quick Sizzle and Petals & Peacocks. Strong Woman is another one that was very unusual and unique.


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2015)

I really want Her Own Devices Beauty Powder to come back. I'd buy two.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 16, 2015)

Whisper of guilt!  I also think they should do a poll like they have done in the past and do tI for each category lipstick. Lip gloss.  Liner.  Shadow. Blush.  Etc.  whatever shades wins the most votes they should do a completely new Le packaging for it.


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Gem of roses! I love that lipstick


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 12, 2015)

Apparently I'm the only one who wants the following:

  Wolf Pearlglide Eyeliner

  It was part of the holiday collection around 2007 and is my HG eyeliner. It's the perfect silver/green/taupey mix that it's literally all I wore for years. I've probably used 10 up.


----------



## iShadow (Jul 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Apparently I'm the only one who wants the following:
> 
> Wolf Pearlglide Eyeliner
> 
> It was part of the holiday collection around 2007 and is my HG eyeliner. It's the perfect silver/green/taupey mix that it's literally all I wore for years. I've probably used 10 up.


I don't need Wolf necessarily, but I do need more Bankroll and Miss Fortune!!!!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

And the kissable! They feel so smooth on my lips


----------



## linmanu (Jul 27, 2015)

Whisper of Guilt!


----------



## pixi (Jul 28, 2015)

Next To Skin blush - I don't contour often but I'm very pale so it works great for me  Riri Nude lipstick, cranberry lip pencil and the creme pearl lip pencils


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 29, 2015)

pixi said:


> Next To Skin blush - I don't contour often but I'm very pale so it works great for me  Riri Nude lipstick, cranberry lip pencil and the creme pearl lip pencils


y  Yes to the Cranberry lip pencil.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Heaux lipstick!!! ️️️


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 8, 2015)

Spitfire and quick sizzle!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 8, 2015)

mceja91 said:


> Heaux lipstick!!! ️️️


  Which one?


----------



## brumblebee (Sep 11, 2015)

Prince noir lipstick! I want it so badly


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 11, 2015)

pixi said:


> Riri Nude lipstick, cranberry lip pencil and the creme pearl lip pencils


  Yes, I'll be happy if it ever makes a comeback!


----------



## flowerflower (Sep 12, 2015)

brumblebee said:


> Prince noir lipstick! I want it so badly


  THIS!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pirita84 said:


> Gem of roses! I love that lipstick


  I agree. I love the collection and the lipstick ! I Have Musky Améthyst, when I arrived at the MAC store everything was sold out ! Except my beloved Musky Améthyst but Gem of roses is beautiful . ️


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Mystical. :eyelove:


----------



## iShadow (Sep 30, 2015)

Amneris said:


> Mystical.


Yessssss.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

mceja91 said:


> Heaux lipstick!!! ️️️


  Heaux lipstick is back, different finish tho


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

linmanu said:


> Whisper of Guilt!


  I saw on mac page on instagram a highlighter that looked like WOG that was supposed to be launched soon, when i enquired, they confirmed to me that they would be relaunching WOG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bur i doubt if it would be permanent tho


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> I saw on mac page on instagram a highlighter that looked like WOG that was supposed to be launched soon, when i enquired, they confirmed to me that they would be relaunching WOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That is great news. I missed it the first time.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> ompom: That is great news. I missed it the first time.


 yeah, I'm going to stalk the mac site and ensure I get 3 pans, incase Mac decides to be stupid and make it limited edition again. If mac makes this permanent, they might get their highest sales of all time from just this highlighter, but what do they know.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> yeah, I'm going to stalk the mac site and ensure I get 3 pans, incase Mac decides to be stupid and make it limited edition again. If mac makes this permanent, they might get their highest sales of all time from just this highlighter, but what do they know.


  Mac knows how to play games with their customers and take them for granted.Okay. I am going to get off of my soapbox.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> I saw on mac page on instagram a highlighter that looked like WOG that was supposed to be launched soon, when i enquired, they confirmed to me that they would be relaunching WOG :yahoo: bur i doubt if it would be permanent tho


  Where? Do you have a link to the image?


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Where? Do you have a link to the image?


I saw it on their instagram page, it's coming In sort of a blue packaging or so, it should be out by the end ofthe year or early next year, not so sure of the exact date.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Where? Do you have a link to the image?








 I went finding the image on my phone, but didn't find it anymore, got this from a friend's page as well, confirming it


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> I went finding the image on my phone, but didn't find it anymore, got this from a friend's page as well, confirming it


  That is not WOG, that info was false. You can check out all the product info from that collection here:

MAC Enchanted Eve / Magic Of The Night / Irresistibly Charming Holiday Collection (Oct 18, 2015)


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> That is not WOG, that info was false. You can check out all the product info from that collection here:  MAC Enchanted Eve / Magic Of The Night / Irresistibly Charming Holiday Collection (Oct 18, 2015)


 are you for real on this? So I've been saving money and waiting on this for nothing


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> are you for real on this? So I've been saving money and waiting on this for nothing


  Yes. :-/ The gold one is called Oh, Darling, it's a little different from WOG, but maybe you will still like it.


----------

